# Sticky  In Situ Ecosystem's Home Thread



## InSitu

*Welcome to In Situ’s Home Sticky Thread*
We’d like to give a special Thank You to Dendroboard and its founding members for the years of service to the Vivarium/Amphibian hobby. We’re excited to be a part of this vast knowledge base, that has, in fact and experience, helped In Situ’s founder find his feet, and eventually lead up to In Situ’s launch.

This sticky post is quite lengthy. But, we tried to keep most pertinent information near the top.

If you’re wanting to try an In Situ vivarium, we offer a single use *20% off *discount code for any customer. The discount is good for one vivarium. Enter the following codes, depending on which terrarium you would like to try:

Selva: DBSelva
Selva Plus:  DBSelvaplus
Amazonia: DBAmazonia

This coupon is only good for one vivarium and cannot be used in combination with any other offer, or through our distributors.

*Latest News*

We just published a new video showing how drainage affects the health of your tank, and how In Situ tanks help take care of this very important function. This video was produced to support Dr. Brad Wilson's view point on the importance of flushing to prevent parasitic load build up within a vivarium.

Importance of Drainage

*Why In Situ? *
From our perspective, one of the biggest reasons for adopting an In Situ vivarium solution is the sloped deck with drainage through the front drain trough. As Dr. Brad Wilson advised at American Frog day on September 19th, 2019, the best way to keep your frogs healthy is to flush your vivarium. In other words, create an environment where parasites and biological loads follow a drain path out of the vivarium. The In Situ configuration results in less than 2 cups of liquid in the vivarium at any time. In fact, a typical 5-minute misting schedule can cause a complete water exchange. This kind of mechanical exchange helps ensure parasites and nitrates that are flushed off of plant leaves have a greater chance of being removed from the vivarium in a way that is not possible with typical egg crate designs. Another important aspect of this design is the ability to run long duration misting schedules. The passive drain system keeps plant roots from being water logged, as well as helps species that need wet seasons to breed.

In addition to the ability to run long duration misting schedules, In Situ has embedded a circulation system as well as LED lighting system into its design. The fans in the circulation system are treated to be water resistant. If it is run continuously, in addition to the benefits to the plants and animals, the circulation system can help keep moisture off of the doors, which helps with viewing clarity. The LED lights incorporate a wide spectrum of diodes that includes both green (to reduce reflected white light), as well as Near Infra Red (NIR) to help promote stockier stem growth. The LED array has a high PAR value that we map and illustrate in our PAR diagram in our documents below.
Lastly, we’d like to address value. We don’t just provide a glass box. Value we have added includes:


High drainage water exchange rates ensure healthy animals and plants
Broad spectrum lighting ensures healthy plant growth as well as optimal viewing.
Circulation system that includes directionality as well as bleed off/air exchange capability
Superior customer service
Unless we have a manufacturing challenge, we ship within 24 hours, and, if ordered early enough in the day, same day shipping.
Most customer issues are resolved at no additional cost.
Ability to ship (packaging/crating that will survive the shipping process)
Consolidated shipping
Add on products, such as mist head kits, ship for free with vivariums
Rio water features have a factory install option that ships for free
Ongoing product development fills gaps
Lightweight pumice backgrounds
Up-coming UVB capability
Thanks for visiting our section of this great resource, and, if you are not already a satisfied customer, we’re looking forward to the day you decide to try us out.
We are very excited to announce our latest product line addition. Check out our thread in the Vendor section announcing our new Large Format Vivarium (LFV).

*Large Format Terrariums*

In early 2022, In Situ announced its new large format system

In Situ Announces Large Format Vivarium

We promised posts on our engineering progress, and, so, here's our first links that shows air circulation, fog, and light canopy design considerations, as well as tank design considerations.

#1 - Orinoco's Design Considerations for Circulation, Fog, and Lighting
#2 - Orinoco's Tank Design and Considerations
Orinoco Introductory Video 
​​*In Situ Team*​
*Apex Programming*

*Apex Programming Thread*​
*Customer Builds*

*Amazonia Builds*​*Alto Builds*​
*Documents:*

*Our product Introduction*​*PAR Diagram*​*How To Flyer*​
*How To Videos:*

*Unboxing Your In Situ Vivarium*​*Setting up the Rio and Pumice Rock Backgrounds*​*Troy’s tropical Garage #1 Amazonia *​*Troy’s Tropical Garage #2 Alto*​​*Pod Casts:*




  





Episode 9. Bill of In Situ Ecosystems "Engineering the Vivarium" - AmphibiCast
AmphibiCast

*Videos:*

*Kick Starter*​ *#1 1st Trailer*
*#2 2nd Trailer*​*#3 Kickstarter videography*​​


----------



## Robru

Very complete story, thank you


----------



## Chris S

@Socratic Monologue want to link your InSitu builds above too, for reference?


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Chris S said:


> @Socratic Monologue want to link your InSitu builds above too, for reference?


I'll let Bill make the call on what he wants linked here. If I can be of any assistance in finding links, editing them in, etc, I'm just a PM away.


----------



## InSitu

Chris S said:


> @Socratic Monologue want to link your InSitu builds above too, for reference?


Hi Chris! 
We've included links to Troy Goldberg's Amazonia and Alto builds. Others can post their builds to this thread for sure!


----------



## Socratic Monologue

OK, here's mine:









InSitu Amazonias


I built these up to give a couple of my Ranitomeya bigger digs. Just the hardscapes: A little more close up on one; substrate is Seachem Flourite (I like this more as a viv base than in a planted tank, I think), and a top layer of calcium clay: I siliconed the ghostwood to the glass...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## eos

Haven't been here in a long time. Glad I came back in time to follow along this thread!


----------



## InSitu

Socratic Monologue said:


> OK, here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InSitu Amazonias
> 
> 
> I built these up to give a couple of my Ranitomeya bigger digs. Just the hardscapes: A little more close up on one; substrate is Seachem Flourite (I like this more as a viv base than in a planted tank, I think), and a top layer of calcium clay: I siliconed the ghostwood to the glass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dendroboard.com


Really nice build Soc! Just a highlight on the fans..... We derated them from 12V to 9V to help with the noise. Also, they are "waterproof" to help with the longevity. If you want to use our fans, but make them quieter, we can supply a dimmer that will allow you to dial in the right amount of voltage/air flow.


----------



## Khazixstann

How long does the code last?


----------



## InSitu

Khazixstann said:


> How long does the code last?


As long as we are sponsoring the Parts and Construction Forum... Its intended to welcome new comers and for them to experience an In Situ vivarium.


----------



## Nepenthe

Here's my Alto. This is more of a progress thread than a build thread. Getting this Alto was the best thing I did for my mental health during quarantine, I love seeing all the daily changes and watching things grow. Thanks for making fantastic tanks!








Insitu Ecosystems Alto


Started this tank in November and it's filled in quickly. It's been interesting finding the microclimates in here.




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## InSitu

Nepenthe said:


> Here's my Alto. This is more of a progress thread than a build thread. Getting this Alto was the best thing I did for my mental health during quarantine, I love seeing all the daily changes and watching things grow. Thanks for making fantastic tanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insitu Ecosystems Alto
> 
> 
> Started this tank in November and it's filled in quickly. It's been interesting finding the microclimates in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dendroboard.com


Really nice vivarium Nepenthe!! You're welcome to come plant some for us any time!!


----------



## jeffkruse

Any plans on a 24 or 36" wide tank?


----------



## InSitu

jeffkruse said:


> Any plans on a 24 or 36" wide tank?


Hello Jeff - Currently, we are focusing on a new small tank. But, we definitely have a large vivarium system in mind. Our big decision is "which is first?"


----------



## Socratic Monologue

InSitu said:


> Our big decision is "which is first?"


The large one. Here's to hoping all your decisions are this simple. 

Seriously, the Selva/Amazonia is as small as anyone should be encouraged to get for a display viv. I have a thumb pair in one of mine, and it is not at all too large for them. Growouts/factory breeding setups might go smaller, but most folks aren't going to spring for a premium viv for those purposes. Manufacturer availability drives consumer opinion, so offering larger vivs will help direct novices toward the fact that bigger is better when it comes to viv size.


----------



## fishingguy12345

Socratic Monologue said:


> The large one. Here's to hoping all your decisions are this simple.
> 
> Seriously, the Selva/Amazonia is as small as anyone should be encouraged to get for a display viv. I have a thumb pair in one of mine, and it is not at all too large for them. Growouts/factory breeding setups might go smaller, but most folks aren't going to spring for a premium viv for those purposes. Manufacturer availability drives consumer opinion, so offering larger vivs will help direct novices toward the fact that bigger is better when it comes to viv size.


I don't use tanks less than 36" long for anything besides Ranitomeya. Bigger is better lol


----------



## Fahad

InSitu said:


> * we definitely have a large vivarium system in mind.*




My wallet hates me already.


----------



## Fahad

InSitu said:


> Our big decision is "which is first?"





Socratic Monologue said:


> Seriously, the Selva/Amazonia is as small as anyone should be encouraged to get for a display viv. I have a thumb pair in one of mine, and it is not at all too large for them. Growouts/factory breeding setups might go smaller, but most folks aren't going to spring for a premium viv for those purposes. Manufacturer availability drives consumer opinion, so offering larger vivs will help direct novices toward the fact that bigger is better when it comes to viv size.


I'd like to chime in with agreement. The hobby won't grow if we don't see larger options. It's difficult to envision right now but I believe it needs to go the way of reef keeping and large freshwater aquaria. That will attract a different kind of consumer and create aspirational brands for entry level keepers to graduate to.

I purchased my Altos first out of curiosity and then because I was really impressed with the design, but if I'm being honest that's not what I wanted, it's what I settled for in terms of size -- my specialization is in larger species and they won't be going into InSitu vivs because of space constraints. I'm not the only only one out there who will pay for larger options. And I'm not what you would describe as "wealthy" -- I'm dedicated, and prioritize excellent gear over quantity of species, which is also a direction I'd like to see the North American hobby go.


----------



## fishingguy12345

Fahad said:


> I'd like to chime in with agreement. The hobby won't grow if we don't see larger options. It's difficult to envision right now but I believe it needs to go the way of reef keeping and large freshwater aquaria. That will attract a different kind of consumer and create aspirational brands for entry level keepers to graduate to.
> 
> I purchased my Altos first out of curiosity and then because I was really impressed with the design, but if I'm being honest that's not what I wanted, it's what I settled for in terms of size -- my specialization is in larger species and they won't be going into InSitu vivs because of space constraints. I'm not the only only one out there who will pay for larger options. And I'm not what you would describe as "wealthy" -- I'm dedicated, and prioritize excellent gear over quantity of species, which is also a direction I'd like to see the North American hobby go.


Love everything you've written here. 

I, too, made a decision to have fewer, but bigger, tanks and to prioritize the frogs I want to keep instead of "one of everything I can fit" , it also fits in with that my favourite frogs tend to be Ameerega species. 

I love the design of the insitu tanks, but until there's a longer footprint model, I'll be sticking with modifying Atasuki terrariums to be more fruit fly escape proof, since the majority of frogs I intend to acquire will need the extra floorspace.


----------



## JPP

Socratic Monologue said:


> The large one. Here's to hoping all your decisions are this simple.
> 
> Seriously, the Selva/Amazonia is as small as anyone should be encouraged to get for a display viv. I have a thumb pair in one of mine, and it is not at all too large for them. Growouts/factory breeding setups might go smaller, but most folks aren't going to spring for a premium viv for those purposes. Manufacturer availability drives consumer opinion, so offering larger vivs will help direct novices toward the fact that bigger is better when it comes to viv size.


You're assuming though that they're being used for frogs only. There are people who keep plants only, or keep inverts as well. For example, years ago I saw really cool little Exo Terra Nano Tall, that was planted with miniature orchids only. While I'm sure a large portion of Insitu customers are dart frog keepers, I'm sure there is a segment that aren't.


----------



## jeffkruse

Any chance you could add as an Accessory a piece of pond filter cut to fit the trough. It would save someone the trouble of finding the filter material and trying to cut it to size.


----------



## Fahad

jeffkruse said:


> Any chance you could add as an Accessory a piece of pond filter cut to fit the trough. It would save someone the trouble of finding the filter material and trying to cut it to size.


That's not a bad idea. I was dealing with the tapered shape of the trough, preparing to cut foam perfectly to size ... then I gave up and filled the trough with horticultural charcoal. 😆


----------



## jeffkruse

Maybe also a pre-cut flat cork background. Having all this makes these a little more plug and play like.


----------



## InSitu

Fahad said:


> That's not a bad idea. I was dealing with the tapered shape of the trough, preparing to cut foam perfectly to size ... then I gave up and filled the trough with horticultural charcoal. 😆


Thanks for the idea Fahad! We'll work on that one for sure!


----------



## Fahad

InSitu said:


> Thanks for the idea Fahad! We'll work on that one for sure!


I think credit for first mention goes to @jeffkruse but it would be a great add-on!


----------



## lmg

Any Alto discount codes available?


----------



## InSitu

lmg said:


> Any Alto discount codes available?


Because of their shipping costs, Alto's aren't available for discounts... We're sorry!


----------



## DendroVirago

jeffkruse said:


> Any plans on a 24 or 36" wide tank?


Can I add my vote for this? I love my Amazonia, and I need a new viv for my Mints (current tank has a slow leak, so there's a time issue). I dislike the idea of another store bought 36" viv. 😭


----------



## teviston

@InSitu i love the look of the Amazonia and will probably be getting one later this year, but I was wondering why the size is 22.25x17.5 instead of a full 24x18? Was it a shipping thing?


----------



## wlrodman

Hi Teviston! The reason we chose 22.25 x 17.5 is because a lot of people keep their terrariums on racks that have a usable length of 45". We wanted people to have the ability to put them side by side on those racks. The same with the 17.5 dimension. If we would have made it 18", they would hang over the shelf itself.


----------



## teviston

ah, ok, makes sense.


----------

